# Is this tree affected with Spruce bud worm?



## stihlatit (Feb 13, 2012)

View attachment 223589
View attachment 223590
View attachment 223591


Please look at the three attached pictures of a spruce tree and tell me what you think is killing this tree. I am thinking spruce bud worm but I am not sure. Note that it is dying from the bottom up. The top of the tree is not affected yet.


----------



## Ed Roland (Feb 13, 2012)

Stihlatit, Look for chewing and webbing or the insect itself for budworm. Otherwise, it is typical for needle diseases to start down low and progress upward. 

ed


----------



## stihlatit (Feb 13, 2012)

Ed Roland said:


> Stihlatit, Look for chewing and webbing or the insect itself for budworm. Otherwise, it is typical for needle diseases to start down low and progress upward.
> 
> ed


Thanks Ed...I will have a look.


----------



## Urban Forester (Feb 13, 2012)

Ed Roland said:


> ...Otherwise, it is typical for needle diseases to start down low and progress upward.
> 
> ed



That would appear to be a *raging* case of Rhizosphaera Needle Cast. See this link: 

Rhizosphaera Needle Cast | Horticulture and Home Pest News

Or, the hungriest spruce mite I have ever seen!!! :eek2:


----------



## stihlatit (Feb 13, 2012)

Urban Forester said:


> That would appear to be a *raging* case of Rhizosphaera Needle Cast. See this link:
> 
> Rhizosphaera Needle Cast | Horticulture and Home Pest News
> 
> Or, the hungriest spruce mite I have ever seen!!! :eek2:



I would say you nailed it bang on Urban Forester........thank you.


----------

